# New Tires



## wrongway (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there anywhere a person can buy new Middleweight sized tires that are black wall and have a fairly old looking tread pattern?


----------



## ReVo (Nov 13, 2013)

How's about these???
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290893176201

-Ron-


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 14, 2013)

*Memory Lane Classics*

Why not contact memory lane? I just got a set of middleweight blackwalls. They have practically everything you need.
jim


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 14, 2013)

*Tires*

I think Coker tire has some 26-1-3/4 Goodrich old pattern b/w tires left


----------

